# Armadillooooo!



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello to the experienced armadillo keepers....I hope you're peachy 

It's no secret that I have a penchant for the weird. It is my intention, in a year or possibly two, to acquire some armadillos. So the research starts here. 

There's very little that I can find on the net about keeping them as pets, and what I can find seems questionable to me (cat food??? that can't be right!), so I wondered if any of you could point me in the right direction towards finding out all I need to know?......or even just some of what I need to know! 

Many thanks:2thumb:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Didn't you say they are smelly? :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol They are quite interesting beasts


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't mind smelly....I can cope with that.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

I do know sallierainbowbentbonkerswoman has one! (africasallie on here).

Might be worth giving her a shout!


Dave


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris, I have a friend who has 3-banded Armadillos & breeds them, Chris Walton is his username on here. He currently has one for sale in Classifieds. Also Sallie has a 3-banded Dillo aswell.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Im sure Cris posted about them a while back.
Someone else had the same enquiry.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Our 3 banded 'dillo Sherman is a very pleasant chappy and isn't that smelly, we do bath him now and again though to prevent the odd whiff:2thumb:
He is VERY active overnight charging round the living room or in his enclosure, he sleeps quite happily in a pile of straw during the day.
Dietwise he eats the same gloop as the tamandua and also cat kibble, chopped fruit and mealworms, lots of them and fresh water.
They need warmth obviously.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

africa said:


> Our 3 banded 'dillo Sherman is a very pleasant chappy and isn't that smelly, we do bath him now and again though to prevent the odd whiff:2thumb:
> He is VERY active overnight charging round the living room or in his enclosure, he sleeps quite happily in a pile of straw during the day.
> Dietwise he eats the same gloop as the tamandua and also cat kibble, chopped fruit and mealworms, lots of them and fresh water.
> They need warmth obviously.


Sounds cute :flrt: To be a pain in the butt, any pictures? :flrt:


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont find mine smell either i feed mine on dry food (insect mix) with cat or small dog food biscuits with plenty of live food and mixed chopped fruit fresh water everyday ive kept them on bark aubiose and free in the house but found when the female gives birth she digs everything up to make a nest including walls lol there should be pics of mine on here somewhere


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Theres 9 banded in the classified just now.
Just in case you hadnt seen it.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice...it's so hard to find this kind of stuff on 'dillos on the net. So how easy is it to tame them? I know a few of them have been advertised as "cuddly tame", but is that really the case? Or are they the scampering mischief-mongers that I suspect? Either way is cool by me, i'm well used to a good challenge.....in fact my OH has a strange thing for the downright vicious!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a six-banded as a pet for years in Brazil. Aquired him pretty young, and while I wouldn't describe him as 'cuddly', he was certainly very tame- he had an ongoing excavation going on in the garden whenever he bust out of his pen (*very* strong claws), but would always come out for a nose if I banged on the entrance with my fist, in case I had anything interesting for him to eat. His name was 'Stinky' which should answer the question above :lol2: and his droppings, especially, reeked. He ate a mixed diet; meat, eggs, fruit plus whatever he could dig up on his travels (insects, frogs etc), and if he wasn't re-landscaping the garden on one of his Great Escapes, he would often come into the kitchen, hook his claws into the fruit rack and hoik it over, so he could stuff his face. After he totally destroyed his pen I kept him in our open-plan garage and attached paved yard, with a long wooden box for a den. he shared the yard with our dog, but niether seemed to mind, although I had to watch he didn't nick her food too. I rehomed him with the local zoo when I left- they had a little colony. A thoroughly fascinating (if destructive) pet.:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Orlando Florida Armadillo Removal Control & Trapping


----------

